# hydralic fluid



## gunnerpgh (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the difference between AW32 and AW 46 hydralic fluid???? Will either work in a log splitter????


----------



## biggenius29 (Feb 15, 2009)

gunnerpgh said:


> What is the difference between AW32 and AW 46 hydralic fluid???? Will either work in a log splitter????



FWIW, I put the cheapest stuff I found in my splitter. Dont know if it was the 32 or 46.


----------



## freemind (Feb 15, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I think the AW 32 is a lighter oil. 

I would think either would work, but the lighter oil would be more desireable.


----------



## michigander (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, either will work. AW32 is a little lighter than AW46. I would use the lighter weight if I was using it mainly in winter and the heavier if I was using it mainly in summer. How big is your tank? If you go with the heavier, just let it warm up good before making it work hard. Hope this helps.


----------



## gunnerpgh (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank-you, Will probably use the 46 in the Iron and OAK 26 ton splitter since it will be kept in the garage and can warm it up prior to use with electric heater. Tank is 9 gal.


----------



## igloo (Feb 15, 2009)

32 is 10w and 46 is 20w

igloo.


----------



## trialanderror (Feb 15, 2009)

not that it matters, but my hydraulic oil in all my equipment is used motor oil....if it's clean enough to run past bearings with high pressures and force with only a few thousands of an inch clearance under extreme temps, it's good enough to push a cylinder out....

20 years and everything is still working like day one....

edit*

used 5-30 is good for winter time....


----------



## biggenius29 (Feb 15, 2009)

gunnerpgh said:


> Thank-you, Will probably use the 46 in the Iron and OAK 26 ton splitter since it will be kept in the garage and can warm it up prior to use with electric heater. Tank is 9 gal.




Wow, your splitter sleeps better than my splitter, saws, truck and dogs. Well, my dogs and saws at least sleep in the garage, but not heated.


----------



## husky455rancher (Feb 15, 2009)

i just run walmart brand atf.


----------

